# Road trip all around Australia



## ben_6 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi,

My name's Benoit, I'm French and I wanna travel all around Australia. My trip will begin from Perth and I wanna visit all the major places during 3 and a half months. So, I'm looking for people who'd be interested by this kind of project! I've got my own car with camping equipment, so If you'd like to join me, contact me, it'd be very cool to know U : my phone 0410179305 and my email : [email protected]

Looking forward!

See you soon


----------



## ben_6 (Dec 30, 2010)

by the way, my trip will start mid-january!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Good luck to you mate. Especially driving from Perth will be a pain but once you get to Adelaide it should be easier. If you are after good views try choosing coastal roads instead of freeways (for example from Melbourne to Sydney). 

The only place where you might not be able to get by car is Tasmania.


----------



## rahnjoseph (Jan 5, 2011)

What it is all about you people are discussing about because ben is indirectly doing his business promotion and not need to travel anywhere but asking for customers for his van.


----------

